# lynksys ae-1000 usb wifi +3.0 kernel  (Fully Solved.)

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

What I believe are the drivers for this are in the main 3.0 kernel (not in staging.)     

  (CONFIG_RT2800USB)

Has anyone had success in making this work. I have not.Last edited by nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap on Sun Mar 04, 2012 11:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

what does lspci -k say about it?

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

Thanks for replying to this!

Since it is a usb dongle I used lsusb -v instead of lspci -k  

The results are below:

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13b1:002f Linksys AE1000 v1 802.11n [Ralink RT2870]

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x13b1 Linksys

  idProduct          0x002f AE1000 v1 802.11n [Ralink RT2870]

  bcdDevice            1.01

  iManufacturer           1 Linksys

  iProduct                2 Linksys AE1000

  iSerial                 3 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           67

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              450mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           7

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              5 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x05  EP 5 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x06  EP 6 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

----------

## DONAHUE

Hope I can help, rt2870 here packaged by Encore vice linksys, openrc/baselayout2 gentoo-sources-3.0: *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->  
> 
> -*-   Wireless  ---> 
> 
> --- Wireless                                                                    
> ...

 

you need /lib/firmware/rt2870.bin ; download Firmware RT28XX/RT30XX USB series (RT2870/RT2770/RT3572/RT3070) from http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 ; decompress it, open the folder, copy rt2870.bin to /lib/firmware; 

lsmod after kernel compile and reboot: *Quote:*   

>  lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> rt2800usb              10848  0 
> ...

 

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

Thanks very much for your advice, which seems sound to me.

I now get:

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod|grep rt
> 
> rt2800usb              11553  0 
> 
> rt2800lib              36606  1 rt2800usb
> ...

 

So the device is now recognized  but not able to "see"  the  2 access points that are near it and seen by other wifi cards.

Curiously, the device wlan0 wasn't even created until I added a bit to the kernel, namely

 *Quote:*   

>  <M>   Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (USB) support                                                     │ │   
> 
>   │ │                              [ ]     rt2800usb - Include support for rt33xx devices                                              │ │   
> 
>   │ │                              [*]     rt2800usb - Include support for rt35xx devices (EXPERIMENTAL)                               │ │   
> ...

 CONFIG_RT2800USB_RT35XX:                                                                                                             │   

the kernel notes that  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  │                                                                                                                                      │   
> 
>   │ This adds support for rt35xx wireless chipset family to the                                                                          │   
> ...

 

So I don't think that this is going to work.

Every few months I have another go at   making the ae1000 work with various drivers, and I have never been successful.

the best I ever got was to have successfully scanned for my access point, but crashed the kernel while trying to connect.

(This was with the staging driver, several months ago.)

Thanks again for replying.

Thanks again for you advice.

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

Using DONAHUE's advice (above) and git-sources-3.1_rc2-r3 (from the Sabayon overlay) I have had total

success getting the ae1000 to work on the 2.4G band but have had no success at all

on the 5G band.

 However I still have no success  on the either band with gentoo-sources-3.0.1

Questions:

 (1)                  Has anyone every gotten this working in linux on the 5G band by any means whatsoever?

----------

## solamour

I just verified the following combination works, although I was able to test 2.4 GHz only.

* Kernel 3.1.0-rc6

* Linksys AE1000 (13b1:002f) v1 802.11n [Ralink RT2870]

```
Device Drivers

  Network device support (NETDEVICES)

     Wireless LAN (WLAN)

        Ralink driver support (RT2X00)

           Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (USB) support (RT2800USB)

              rt2800usb - Include support for rt35xx devices (RT2800USB_RT35XX)

```

I also verified it works well with hostapd (WPA/WPA2).

__

sol

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

Thnaks for checking this out.

I just tested with 3.1-rc7.For me, 2.4 GHZ works just fine, but 5GHZ is still not able to scan any of the available channels.

I used the RT2870_Firmware_V22 from the ralink downloads web site.

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

I now have this working on 5GHZ as well as 2.4GHZ with 

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources- 3.2.1-r2 and net-wireless/rt2870-firmware.

The problem seems to be that by default the regulatory domain was set as "world," which doesn't allow 5GHZ.

(I was unaware when I started this topic that this could be an issue.)

I set the regulatory domain as follows:  (I make no claims that this is either the best or easiest way, merely that I did this and it worked.)

(1) 

```
 emerge  net-wireless/iw
```

(2)

```
 echo iw reg set CA>>/etc/local.d/local.start
```

or give the command 

```
 iw reg set CA
```

manually before using the lynksys.

Of course the "CA" applies because I live in Canada, and should be changed depending on where you are using it.

Of course, with approach (1)  you must, either now or in the past, have used

rc-update to ensure that the service "local" is in the default runlevel

----------

